# Any Coilovers for my 280Z ( 600whp ) ?!



## Bahraini_Supra (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys

I searched everywhere to find any coilovers setup for my 280 Z but i found none 
If anyone knows where i can find any coilovers or know the solution for my situation please let me know !

thanks and appreciated


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

coil over suspension
Welcome to Modern Motorsports Ltd!

there you go


----------



## Bahraini_Supra (Oct 15, 2006)

many many thanks ! very appreciated !


----------



## Bahraini_Supra (Oct 15, 2006)

once everything is done ill post up everything about my car 
2JZ POWERED BY supra 6spd and T67, aem etc .. ( DID 11.7 on 19 PSI !!!!! and stock CLUTCH !
now after swaping the suspention kit and raising the boost


----------

